
William LeMessurier-The Fifty-Nine-Story Crisis - js2
http://www.onlineethics.org/Topics/ProfPractice/Exemplars/BehavingWell/lemesindex.aspx
======
js2
The New Yorker article:

[http://people.duke.edu/~hpgavin/cee421/citicorp1.htm](http://people.duke.edu/~hpgavin/cee421/citicorp1.htm)

